#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Two phase flow in pipes by Begges and Brill

## Mohamed

I search for "Two phase flow in pipes" book by Dr.james p.Brill &Dr.H.Dale Beggs

or other books related to two phase flow especial slug flow and problem related to it 


See More: Two phase flow in pipes by Begges and Brill

----------


## mohamed fa

Thank You

----------


## Mohamed

> I search for "Two phase flow in pipes" book by Dr.james p.Brill &Dr.H.Dale Beggs
> 
> or other books related to two phase flow especial slug flow and problem related to it




also i search for book (the technology of artificial lift methods)

----------


## prashantbakshe

thank you for the book 




> I search for "Two phase flow in pipes" book by Dr.james p.Brill &Dr.H.Dale Beggs
> 
> or other books related to two phase flow especial slug flow and problem related to it

----------


## khalidaali

i need help to *****s  and anstal the pipephase 9.1 :Confused:

----------


## funlover

Where is the links for the books I can't find it. Can anyone help me with this

----------


## duraidturk

*I need the same book "two phase flow in pipes" by Beggs and Brill IF you get it please make me know.*

----------


## ikonovakovic

Please send me book "Two phase flow in pipes" book by Brill & Beggs to the e-mail:
ikonovakovic@yahoo.co.uk

thanks

----------


## polaris44

This is the "BP Multiphase Design Manual". Hope this helps.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## polaris44

> also i search for book (the technology of artificial lift methods)



Refer here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sa12345

Can you please upload the book on two phase flow?

Thanks

----------


## gujamu

thank you

----------


## ibro

(Brill, James P. - Mukherjee, Hemanta) - Multiphase Flow in Wells.pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Two phase flow in pipes by Begges and Brill

----------


## Mohamed

> (Brill, James P. - Mukherjee, Hemanta) - Multiphase Flow in Wells.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



very thanks ,it also contain pipesim course very useful link

----------


## ibro

you are welcome. Sorry didnt get anything on the multiphase data bank. Any info you need on multiphase/subsea pm me

----------


## Mohamed

> you are welcome. Sorry didnt get anything on the multiphase data bank. Any info you need on multiphase/subsea pm me



very thanks for offering  help , i contact many university and laboratory research  concerning multiphase flow database but all reply that this data available only for members.  now i try to collect some field data from petroleum company in my country and as i finish and  trust in this data i will share it in the form , i will be thankful  if any filed data available with you to share it with me

----------


## motaleby

Multiphase Flow in Wells, No. 17 (the new version of Two phase flow inpipes)
by: James Brill 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much brother

----------


## Mohamed

> Multiphase Flow in Wells, No. 17 (the new version of Two phase flow inpipes)
> by: James Brill 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very thanks for your cooperation , and if you have any filed data i will be thanks if you help me by share it

----------


## zhangxiyu

it is good!

----------


## saverr

hi,
chapter 13 - three phase flow is missing in the BP Multiphase Design Manual. Anyone have this chapter, then please post.
thanks.

----------


## mfahul

Hi Please send me book "Two phase flow in pipes" by Brill & Beggs to the e-mail:
mfahul@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thnak you

----------


## amir_jkh2002

Dear Sir
I really need "Two phase flow in pipes" E book.I was wonder if you could do me a favoir. Can you share it. anyway,my mail is "amir_jkh2002@yahoo.com"

----------


## motaleby

"Two phase flow in pipes"


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Two phase flow in pipes by Begges and Brill

----------


## amir_jkh2002

thank you, are you Iranian Mr Motaleby? where are you working? by hthe way, thanks a million.

amir

----------


## motaleby

Yes, I've worked for National Iranian Oil Company (NIOC) for 5 years.

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thanks.....

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you

----------


## Joao da Silva

Thanks.

----------


## mkhurram79

> "Two phase flow in pipes"
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank u very much. Can anybody give a solved example to calculate two phase flow for steam in a pipe at any condition of temperature and pressure.

----------


## dh368

thank you very much

----------


## dau

thanks for this present!

----------


## oilloi

Hello

Someone could send me please this documentation Two phase flow in pipes also? my email adress is unidosparalamusica@hotmail.fr

Thank you

----------


## panos

Dear all,

Thank you very much for your great contributions to this forum.

----------


## zoun

thanks, I really need this information for my thesis

----------


## ginozky

dear friend motaleby very thanks for the book two phase flow in pipes my best wishes and regards 


you are a great personSee More: Two phase flow in pipes by Begges and Brill

----------


## salatielferreira

> "Two phase flow in pipes"
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you, very much.

----------


## eliealtawil

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

Thank you, very much.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks everybody

----------


## sirius_lot

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Beni_pgn

link is dead...please share again

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Solid-Liquid Two Phase Flow (2008)
Two-Phase Flow in Complex Systems (1999)
Two-Phase Flow in Pipes (1991)
Two-Phase Flow in Refrigeration Systems (2014)
Two-Phase Flow, Boiling, and Condensation_ In Conventional and Miniature Systems (2007)
Nonlinear Analysis of Gas-Water_Oil-Water Two-Phase Flow in Complex Networks (2014)
Thermo-Fluid Dynamics of Two-Phase Flow (2011)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

